# Inertial MC2 jamming/buzzing



## beedj (Jan 2, 2013)

My MC2 is no longer grinding - without beans in the hopper it runs okay (though seems to be running slow) but as soon as I put any beans in it immediately jams and makes a buzzing noise. I've stripped the top end, burrs etc and cleaned everything up like new . Maybe it just needs new burrs but they don't look too worn to me (snagged my thumbnail when I ran it across the burrs) and I'm 50/50 whehther to just move on and upgrade, or if it's likely to be just the burrs

Anybody had similar issue? ....and if I decide to just move on then what would I replace it with for say £300-350 (pref new)


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't know these grinders at all, but it sounds so me it's more like the motor having issues.

Running slow and jamming as soon as you add beans, it's as if it hasn't got enough power in it to grind.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It sounds as if you may have stripped some of the teeth on the spindle gear (nylon). Part cost about £12- 15.

To replace it is a complete strip down. I think you would be better off putting the money towards a new / replacement grinder.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

I used to get this with certain beans when I had an MC2. Either very light roasts or peaberry beans which are quite hard.

I had to empty the hopper by hand, remove it and use a socket set to manually wind the burrs till they were free.

I did find that light roasts would grind if you only put a few in at a time... Peaberry beans pretty much would always jam the grinder.

Hope this helps. If you haven't changed beans recently, then I guess it could be something else.


----------



## beedj (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks all, I haven't changed beans and the burrs move freely if I remove beans/hopper - so not sure if it's actually jamming - seems more like it just doesn't to have the power to grind beans


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try rotating the burr by hand( UNPLUGGED) turn through 360 deg, If you find a spot on the rotation where it rotates more easily

you have some stripped / damaged teeth at that spot.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

On the one occasion that my (now retired) MC2 jammed when grinding, the plastic gear stripped immediately. The motor will spin but there is no drive to the burrs.

If the burrs are turning with no beans, the gear is fine. It could be worn motor brushes - this would reduce motor power and make it erratic.


----------



## beedj (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks - the burrs are turning with no beans, and no apparent easy or tight spots turning manually. Looks like the motor - I can see an upgrade happening ....


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Mignon is within your budget. Think there may be one in the for sale section at the momwnt if you're happy with 2nd hand.

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------

